# What breeds are my 2 little ones?



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Got these at a flea market. The guy had mixed cages of all kinds of chicks and didn't even know what was what hae just had them all lumped together. I am asking about the little red hen and the little blue rooster. I think he is a blue andulusian. She could be a RI red but her body looks more like an Orpington. Also he is really small maybe even bantam sized. Anybody?did I tell you both are about 4 months old.


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Rooster looks like a blue Andalusian.

Not sure about the hen, as it could be a RIR, but lots of times any red chicken is assumed to be a RIR. It kind of looks like she has white skin. RIR's have yellow.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Exactly my thoughts. Yes she does have white legs.


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

I agree the blue one is a andalusion and the red one is a RIR I have some of those right now and at that age they have white legs instead of yellow legs. It will change


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you both I thought that was right I just wanted to confirm it.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not convinced the blue is a Blue Andalusian rooster. If its a Blue Andalusian it is a hen. Here is pic of a Blue Andalusian from my flock at just shy of 4 months old. As for the red I would say production red of sorts. True RIR have a very flat back and is a deep red/brown.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I wish it was a hen, I am just convinced it is a rooster.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

After looking at my little boy blue and my bantam hen together I guess he could be a she... I guess I will have to wait and see


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Well little boy blue really is a boy and hopefully a soon to be papa!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Congrats !! Any chance of an updated pic ? Would love to see how he has grown up 


Current flock: 51


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Well he's not gonna be a daddy. Little Moma decided to toss out all the eggs but one. But here is a pic I took of him today.














Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I still wish I knew what he is, he is definitely bantam something.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

So majestic !! I might have to find me one  


Current flock: 83


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm still convinced that he's a blue Andalusian. The white skin, white ear lobes, body shape, and large tail make me believe that he's an Andalusian.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

So they come in bantam size? He is 9 months old and really small


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

The red one looks like what I have, however mine are not RIR's they are something else. RIR's by standards are a mahogany red, not that type of red. I was ticked off that tractor supply sold me RIR's and none of the 6 were RIR's I had 2 that died as babies, 1 was a red ranger, another one was a red star, and the other 2 are something else all together. But your red one looks like my little red out here, and she sure as the heck is not a RIR.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks but I guess we will never know on her she died a couple of months ago


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Jeremysbrinkman said:


> So they come in bantam size? He is 9 months old and really small
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Yup! According to one of my poultry books, bantam Andalusian cocks are about 28 oz when full grown.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Well that's sure what he looks like


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

